

Show HN: CopyBubble -– a better way to do copy and paste on Android - joel_liu
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.copybubble 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.copybubble<p>It&#x27;s a side project. Let me know your thoughts.<p>Thanks.
======
joel_liu
It's our side project. Let me know your thoughts.

Thanks.

